# BBQ Pit Grill Grate Replacement



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

I have been going through grates fairly rapidly on my pit. I alway have used cheap old flattened expanded metal that I cut to the correct size. It works pretty good for about 6 months or so, then they go down hill pretty quickly.

So, I am wondering if I should find a better alternative such as a cast iron or porcelain enameled or stainless grates. It is a custom pit, so it might be tough to find one the correct size - but what do you guys think. Where in the SW Houston area (I'm in Missouri City) could I look at a selection of replacement grates?


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

is your expanded metal reinforced? if you box it in with angle iron and some solid bar supports on the bottom itll hold up alot longer. you could also make one out of solid round bar


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

If your just placing the grate in there it will warp etc. Have you tried building a frame then depending on how wide i would put supports inbetween.
you may try a thicker grate also.

Txrunner took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Support*

I have 3 bar supports shooting accross in the middle but nothing on the ends. Maybe a heavier gauge expanded metal grill grate is the answer? In the past, I have usually used the cheap stuff from Home Depot / Lowes etc.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

American fence co. Has some decent gauge expanded metal.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

go to a metal supply and get some heavy gauge expanded metal, it'll last.


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

have you tried Academy . they have some cast iron grills( plates) mite have something that will work OR you can alter


----------



## 242met (Mar 29, 2011)

Call Joe he is in Sugarland and they build pits they can get what you need 281-507-1090


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

use stainless steel woven wirecloth. look on net several places that sell and will cut to size. will last as long as the pit.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Gravel screen lasts forever & comes in various grid sizes. Call some of the gravel pits.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

steek supply on telephone and ask about their scrap pieces outside as well


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

gravel screens normally high carbon steel woven wire cloth. buy from acme screen in San Antonio. measured in opng and dia of wire. stainless measured in opng per inch and dia of wire. sample looks close to 2 mesh x .120


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Thanks for the replies*

several great alternatives to what I have used in the past. Thanks folks.


----------



## Roper57 (Jan 1, 2008)

I have placed bricks under my grate.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Sounds like you're using a light gauge material. I happen to know where some 10ga. is laying around. How big a piece you need.


----------



## Redfish10and11 (Nov 14, 2012)

I used to do exactly what you are doing now. Then I purchased 2 cast iron grates (Weber I think). Had to modify my supports a little, but they're almost 2 years old now, and still perfect. I use mostly mequite and they hold up well.


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

After you put your replacement material on your grill, go buy some grill grates at: www.grillgrate.com.


----------



## chronicles12 (Mar 18, 2013)

Can also order this mesh grid material online -

Grainger

http://www.bwire.com/index.html

www.mcmaster.com

They can all ship exactly what you need, but check pricin because they tend to vary greatly and vary day to day.


----------



## cozysj (Jan 6, 2012)

Old floor furnace grates work great and last for years they wont warp if you can find them


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Supported expanded metal with rods and 2 pc grating. Will be easy to remove and last forever.:bounce:


----------



## chronicles12 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Expanded Metal vs. Mesh*

Keep in mind that expanded metal is more of a "one piece" type of material that has been die cast, where some mesh has been either woven or welded together. With expanded - if it fails, its gona for good.


----------

